# wtf is on/in my foot?



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 14, 2014)

So I started my hobo lifestyle around 13 or 14 years ago and after I had been stationary for months I got a rare opportunity for a shower. In the shower I noticed a small hole in the bottom of my foot only about half the width of a pencil. It was causing mild discomfort but no real pain. Now, over a decade later its about as big around as a dollar but is not a hole anymore.Now its like an ultra tthick patch of skin. It gets really uncomfortable every now and then so I take my shoe off and with a knife I cut around the area and rip all the skin off. It leaves a big fucking crater in my foor but stops bugging me.
if I dont pick the skin away it looks like just a callous as in the pic but picking will pull away like a huge thick chunk of skin and leave a crater in its place.
Ive been told its some kind of wart but I call bs cause ive never 
Seen one like this.
my questions are: what the fuck is it? Know any effective treatments? have you or anyone else had this?


----------



## landpirate (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds/looks like a Verruca to me (think you might call them Plantar Warts in the States) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_wart

I had one on the heel of my foot for years and it used to cause me pain if I stood for too long. I had mine frozen off by a doctor in the end, but you can get stuff over the counter to deal with it.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 14, 2014)

Its probbly just a callous that continually forms because of how you walk I get em on my toes. I rip off the skin and there's a huge crater.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 14, 2014)

landpirate said:


> Sounds/looks like a Verruca to me (think you might call them Plantar Warts in the States) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_wart
> 
> I had one on the heel of my foot for years and it used to cause me pain if I stood for too long. I had mine frozen off by a doctor in the end, but you can get stuff over the counter to deal with it.


I should have just asked you directly! Love the title lol.
thanks for the advice, Im pretty sure I have the same thing. Its so deep in my foot idk if theyd be able freeze it.. like its super deep when I peel the skin off and even then its still solid like a rock. It does cause me pain if I dobt peel it. I have to constantly peel it when I travel. All the walking without peeling it hurts. 
How long did you have it? Im just hoping not to lose my foot or something.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 15, 2014)

I had about six of those on my feet for year until just a few months ago when they disappeared. I was treating my ankle with some Medical Marijuana tincture and some accidently got on one of my warts a few times because of where it was located. That one was gone in less than a week so I did it to the others with the same results. It has now been about 4-6 months and they haven't returned. Although mine were not as big as yours. Good luck.


----------



## gravitybong (Jan 15, 2014)

*it definitely sound like a planters wart there is a way to treat them but it takes a while. I had one about that size and I used salicylic acid you can get it at almost any drug store and I protected it with duct tape amazing stuff it still took almost 6 months for the wart to go away change the tape at least once a day*


----------



## landpirate (Jan 15, 2014)

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> I should have just asked you directly! Love the title lol.
> thanks for the advice, Im pretty sure I have the same thing. Its so deep in my foot idk if theyd be able freeze it.. like its super deep when I peel the skin off and even then its still solid like a rock. It does cause me pain if I dobt peel it. I have to constantly peel it when I travel. All the walking without peeling it hurts.
> How long did you have it? Im just hoping not to lose my foot or something.



Yes, I seem to have become a bit of an expert on foot problems over the last few years. I had my verruca for years, maybe five. I was a teenager at the time so i don't think I paid the best attention to looking after myself. I didn't even look at my foot to see what the problem was for a long time, just thought my foot hurt! Mine wasn't as large as yours is. 

They tend to have like a 'root'. I think what you could try is peeling the skin like you have been doing and then getting some wart/verruca treatment from the chemist and putting it into the hole to kill the virus off. You need to follow the instructions as some you have to use once a day for a few days and others its just one application. you could also, if it's really painful put some padding and a plaster on it to stop it rubbing, but getting air to it sometimes is probably a good idea.

You need to be careful not to spread the infection. So if you get a cut on your foot keep it covered as that's how the verruca bugs get in to your body. 

If its not a verruca and is in fact just a callus then the salicylic acid that is in most verruca treatments will help to soften the hard skin. I really don't think there is much likelihood of you losing your foot unless it became horribly infected and I think you seem pretty aware of what your body is doing so would catch it before that happened. I know doctors cost money in America, so can you show stuff to the person who works in the pharmacy/chemist? that's what we do here. They are trained and have seen everything so they know what a lot of common ailments are. They might have good advice.

Just an idea. hope it gets better.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 15, 2014)

oh sorry I doubled up on some of what gravitybong wrote. Must have posted whilst I was typing!


----------



## Tude (Jan 15, 2014)

Had 1-2 planters warts that would reoccur --- and in between my toes - quite annoying. I got rid of them by hacking at them - trying to get the root. Get the root (at the center - and it can go deep) and you got it. Took me a while to get rid of them that way though ...


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 15, 2014)

I live in canada and health care is free here (sort of) so ill go get it checked out. I feel like its probably halfway through my foot so hacking at it probably isnt going to work as im not going to dice my foot open and rip outsome root. Lol. But yeah, ill deal with it at some point. Thabks eeveryone for your advice.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 15, 2014)

Thorne said:


> I had about six of those on my feet for year until just a few months ago when they disappeared. I was treating my ankle with some Medical Marijuana tincture and some accidently got on one of my warts a few times because of where it was located. That one was gone in less than a week so I did it to the others with the same results. It has now been about 4-6 months and they haven't returned. Although mine were not as big as yours. Good luck.


Medical marijuana eh? How does that work? You using bud or like a concentrate? Ive got Phoenix tears but for what I paid for it I dont think ill bewearing it lol.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 15, 2014)

moved to staying healthy.


----------



## gravitybong (Jan 15, 2014)

If can go see a doctor do it they will most likely burn it or freeze it out it's more painful then using the acid but a week of healing over treating your foot everyday for six months I would take the pain.


----------

